# Das Nikolaus-Portal



## Kreon (26. November 2021)

Was ist ein Nikolaus Portal?
Ganz einfach: Ein Portal 2 key, den der Nikolaus verteilt.
Habe einen key übrig und möchte ihn als Nikolausgeschenk verschenken.
Schreibt mir doch mal, warum der Portal Nikolaus gerade euch besuchen soll. Ich habe auch gehört, dass er besonders gerne langjährige Forenmitglieder besucht.


----------



## Kreon (26. November 2021)

Ich muss mich korrigieren. Es handelt sich um Portal 2.


----------



## Kreon (28. November 2021)

Bald ist Nikolaus. Ich lege sogar noch die DVD + Hülle inkl. Versand oben drauf, wenn das jemand für seine Sammlung haben möchte.


----------



## Batze (30. November 2021)

Schöne Aktion und Lustig Umschrieben.

Aber was anderes, nimm mal bitte deine Drop Box Empfehlung aus deiner Sig raus. ich glaube nicht das es so hier erlaubt ist, weil Externe Anbieter Werbung. Außer natürlich das ist mit @ZAM so abgesprochen.


----------



## Kreon (30. November 2021)

Ich glaube das ist historisch bedingt. Habe ich sicherlich schon ca. 7 Jahre drin und nie geändert.  Wusste ich bis gerade gar nicht mehr, dass die da ist,  weil man es am Handy gar nicht sieht.


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Schöne Aktion und Lustig Umschrieben.
> 
> Aber was anderes, nimm mal bitte deine Drop Box Empfehlung aus deiner Sig raus. ich glaube nicht das es so hier erlaubt ist, weil Externe Anbieter Werbung. Außer natürlich das ist mit @ZAM so abgesprochen.


Es sind keine personenbezogenen Daten involviert, kein kommerzieller Hintergrund und niemand muss das Forum für die Aktion verlassen. Ist voll ok.


----------



## Kreon (2. Dezember 2021)

Das Zeitfenster für den Versand schließt sich langsam.  Aber der key ist weiterhin verfügbar.


----------



## Toni (2. Dezember 2021)

Verrückt, dass sich keiner meldet  Ich finde es voll cool von dir!


----------



## Strauchritter (3. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Verrückt, dass sich keiner meldet  Ich finde es voll cool von dir!


Vermutlich hat jeder Portal 2 bereits in seiner Steambibliothek


----------



## McDrake (3. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Verrückt, dass sich keiner meldet  Ich finde es voll cool von dir!


DAs Teil hat wohl schon jeder einigermassen "potente" Spieler.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre dann auch noch:


			https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/steam-uplay-key-geschenke-aus-dem-schoenen-sauerland.9329622/page-16
		


Das ist eigentlich unser Verschenkthread


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Dezember 2021)

@Kreon

Ach, komm, dann nehme *ICH* es eben. Bin ja ein hilfsbereiter Abnehmer. 

Im Gegenzug wirst du aber auch was von mir abnehmen müssen. Ich hocke hier auf nem halbes Dutzend PCG-Vollversionen - andere Keys aus anderen Quellen nicht eingerechnet  - und weiss nicht wohin damit. Sollte wohl meinen Key-Geschenk-Thread wieder reanimieren. 

@McDrake

Nett dass du augerechnet meinen Thread kaperst, du Schlingel. 

Btw:
Braucht man Vorkenntnisse aus Portal 1?!


----------



## McDrake (3. Dezember 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @Kreon
> 
> Ach, komm, dann nehme *ICH* es eben. Bin ja ein hilfsbereiter Abnehmer.
> 
> Im Gegenzug wirst du aber auch was von mir abnehmen müssen. Ich hocke hier auf nem halbes Dutzend PCG-Vollversionen - andere Keys aus anderen Quellen nicht eingerechnet  - und weiss nicht wohin damit. Sollte wohl meinen Key-Geschenk-Thread wieder reanimieren.


Den müsste man anpinnen!
Da haben schon soo viele User reingeschrieben und Dinge verschenkt...


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Btw:
> Braucht man Vorkenntnisse aus Portal 1?!


Eigntlich ists ja ein Puzzlespiel.
Wenn man sich nur darauf konzentrieren will, brauchts kein Portal 1
Aber grade die Grundstimmung und Witze sind ja das Salz bei den Portal-Spielen.
Und da machst schon Sinn, den genialen Vorgänger zu kennen/spielen.


----------



## Kreon (3. Dezember 2021)

Das heißt jetzt die Suche ist zu Ende? Voll cool, melde mich noch bei dir per PN.


----------



## Batze (3. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Verrückt, dass sich keiner meldet  Ich finde es voll cool von dir!


Also es gibt hier mehrere Verschenk Key Aktionen. So besonders ist es also nicht.
Allein wenn ich daran denke was hier schon @MichaelG und  @sauerlandboy79 alles an Free Keys rausgehauen haben oder auch andere ist der eine Key schön und toll, aber wirklich nichts besonderes hier im Forum.
Da du aber noch nicht so lange hier bist kannst du das natürlich nicht wissen.


----------



## Zybba (3. Dezember 2021)

Ist ja ein sehr cooles Spiel. Gerade deswegen und weil es älter ist, haben es die meisten sicher schon.
So gehts mir auch.

Gute Aktion auf jeden Fall!


----------

